# EMPLOYMENT UAE, Dubai



## GRAHAM1963 (Dec 10, 2010)

I am seriousely looking into employment in Dubai I found many postings on this web site called U A E STAFFING- DOT- COM

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this company.
This company is asking for $80 US dollars to complete the registration and send my resume to many different employers. saying they will refund the money if I do not get a job offer in 6 months.
I want to build sky scrapers
I am a construction site civil superintendent with more than the qualifications and experienced being asked for, but my spidey sense in tingling and just want to ask for some advise from someone with first hand experience.

also what are living accomodations like, will I have a newer flat provided or will it be a dump, will I have to rent an apartment, out of my own wages or will there be a living allowance.
can I bring my wife, if I have a employment contract
I've got many questions for the right individual, if you worked for any of the larger construction firms over there, please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

As this forum deals with Canada we're not going to be a lot of help on this one.


----------



## shlairshe (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi, I am also in the same boat as you, I am also looking for a job/conract in Dubai and hoping this forum can help in pointing me in the right direction on how to obtain a contract or job in the information technology field. I am a newtwork engineer (Technical lead/AVP) and work a lot with network devices routers, switches, load balancer and some firewalls. 

I really hope some folks who were in my shoes earlier on in the year in this position will be able to give me some pointers and leads on reputable leads that can actually materialize.

Rgds, 

Ste.


----------



## shlairshe (Dec 11, 2010)

*Employment in Dubai*

hi, I am also looking for employment in Dubai, I am trying to find out the best way to land an interview for a position in my field. There has got to be a firm or firms that deal with job placement and the interviewing process. It seems far fetched. 

Have you already got a job/employment in Dubai.

Rgds, 

Ste.


----------



## GRAHAM1963 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Dubai employment*

TRY THIS

uaestaffing

you must put 3 w's in front of that and dot com at the end


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

i am just curious as to why this thread is in the canadian expats section instead of the UAE section?


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

I currently live and work in Dubai and will shortly be transfering to Canada.

General advice would be don't bother with Dubai for at least a couple of years. It was hit quite hard with the Credit Crisis and hasn't really recovered yet. There are no new projects starting really and the long term view isn't great. Wait until there is a bit of a cash injection and some new projects come on line to provide a more positive long term outlook.

General experience out here has been good. New apartment with all mod cons, pool, sauna, etc. Wife lives out here as well. It's much more western than most who haven't lived here would think.

All in all a good idea to move out here but I would put it off for a while if I was you.


----------

